# Anafranil saved my life



## phob33 (Mar 31, 2007)

In 1987 I had a breakdown because of my anxiety. I thought I was crazy. No such thing as SA at that time. I quit my job and moved to another province to run away from it. Came back one month later, anxiety in tact. Could not face people. If in a store and I saw someone I knew, here's what I thought... "Oh my God!! I'm going to blush!! she will think I'm weird. If I turn and run she will see me. GOD help me please". Even having a conversation with family was hell. I could sit with a couple family members and analyze myself the whole time. "God, don't look at me, I will blush. I want a smoke but if I light up they will see me shake". When the conversation was done I would have no idea what was said because I was inside myself. Life was hell, no way to live. I wasn't suicidal but knew I needed help because I did not want to live like that. After much run-around (a psych telling me I was an alcoholic and needed inpatient treatment, a psych telling me everyone felt uncomfortable sometimes, etc), I finally got referred to a general doc who had experience in councilling. My first appt was 2 hours - diagnosis: depression. Well, I know the depression was caused by anxiety - who wouldn't be depressed living like that day in and day out!! He prescribed anafranil because he had so much success with it. I was sceptical, how could a pill help.... also, at that time if anyone found out I would be labelled CRAZY. Well, 2 weeks later when i went back to the doc I went for coffee with a sis and friend before the appt. I will never forget that coffe! It was the first time in probably 10 years where I actually laughed because something was funny, and not because I was supposed to. I wasn't analyzing myself! I felt free!!!! It was a miracle. The next while I would expect the blushing and the feelings but they never came!! This med is NOT like SSRIs. If I forget to take the pills for a few days I don't have the severe side effects of these meds. I know everyone is different but my only side effect of this med is dry mouth. I have gone off twice and went back on only because those feelings/thoughts returned, NOT because I was physically adicted. My 13 year old daughter also has anxiety..... so afraid of spiders she wouldn't go outside. So we went to a very awesome psychiatrist and he put her on celexa. It helped her anxiety greatly.... she could even see a spider while laying on a towel outside - bush it away, and lay back down. But the SIDE effects were AWEFUL. I forgot to give her a pill one time and she had an "anger" attack! The TV screen would move, brain zaps, the whole nine yards. Took her back and she's now on a low dose of anafranil. It helps her so much. She is still afraid of spiders but if she sees one, she freaks then it's over. she doesn't dwell on it. Now, they say anafranil is good for OCD. But I tell you, if your thought are irrational and obsessive, why wouldn't this med help? Just because the drug companies push the SSRIs, doesn't mean they're better. If you can't take SSRI, this drug CAN help... I know!!


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

So, Let me try and get this right. So, you like anafranil, right?

Ages ago, I once took tofranil and I think I did pretty good on it. Never took anafranil. Is it similar?


----------



## phob33 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, anafranil has been a god-send. I have no idea what tofranil is, sorry. The only med I've ever taken is anafranil. Seems like nobody on this site has ever heard of it, probably cuz it's old. But it CERTAINLY has a place in the treatment of anxiety, not just OCD.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Anafranil (CLOMIPRAMINE HCI ) is a tricyclic antidepressant used to treat depression and obsessive-compulsive disorder.



Anafranil, Capsules

Chemical Name: CLOMIPRAMINE

Learn more about usage, cautions, and possible side effects.

Before using

WARNING: ANTIDEPRESSANT MEDICINES MAY INCREASE THE RISK OF SUICIDAL THOUGHTS AND BEHAVIORS IN CHILDREN AND ADOLESCENTS, AND POSSIBLY ADULTS, WHO HAVE SEVERE DEPRESSION OR CERTAIN OTHER MENTAL OR MOOD DISORDERS. Children, adolescents, and adults who take this medicine should be monitored daily for any worsening of their condition, thoughts of hurting themselves, or any other sudden or unusual changes in mood or behavior, especially during the first few months after starting this medicine and after any change in the dose of this medicine. If any of these serious side effects occur, contact the doctor immediately. Some medicines or medical conditions may interact with this medicine. INFORM YOUR DOCTOR OR PHARMACIST of all prescription and over-the-counter medicine that you are taking. DO NOT TAKE THIS MEDICINE if you are also taking astemizole, cisapride, dofetilide, terfenadine, or a monoamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI). ADDITIONAL MONITORING OF YOUR DOSE OR CONDITION may be needed if you are taking carbamazepine, cimetidine, dicumarol, clonidine, fluoxetine, fluconazole, fluvoxamine, guanadrel, guanethidine, guanfacine, a macrolide antibiotic, mibefradil, paroxetine, sertraline, terbinafine, tramadol, a sympathomimetic, or a phenothiazine. DO NOT START OR STOP any medicine without doctor or pharmacist approval. Inform your doctor of any other medical conditions including any mental or mood disorders (such as bipolar disorder), allergies, pregnancy, or breast-feeding. USE OF THIS MEDICINE IS NOT RECOMMENDED if you have a history of glaucoma or increased pressure in the eye, enlarged prostate, problems urinating (urinary retention), or heart conditions. ADDITIONAL MONITORING OF YOUR DOSE OR CONDITION may be needed if you have a history of seizures or porphyria. Contact your doctor or pharmacist if you have any questions or concerns about using this medicine.

Directions

Follow the directions for using this medicine provided by your doctor. This medicine may come with a medication guide. Read it carefully. Ask your doctor, nurse, or pharmacist any questions that you may have about this medicine. TAKE THIS MEDICINE with food or milk. STORE THIS MEDICINE at room temperature, away from heat and light. CONTINUE TO TAKE THIS MEDICINE even if you feel better. Do not miss any doses. IF YOU MISS A DOSE OF THIS MEDICINE, take it as soon as possible. If it is almost time for your next dose, skip the missed dose and go back to your regular dosing schedule. If you take 1 dose daily at bedtime, do not take the missed dose the next morning. DO NOT take 2 doses at once.

Cautions

AFTER YOU START USING THIS MEDICINE, several weeks may pass before you feel the full benefit. DO NOT STOP TAKING THIS MEDICINE without checking with your doctor. KEEP ALL DOCTOR AND LABORATORY APPOINTMENTS while you are using this medicine. ADDITIONAL MONITORING OF YOUR CONDITION is recommended at the start of treatment with this medicine and whenever a change to your dose is made. If you experience anxiety, agitation, panic attacks, difficulty sleeping, irritability, hostility, impulsive feelings, severe restlessness, or worsening of depression contact your doctor as soon as possible. These may be signs that your condition is worsening or that your treatment with this medicine should be evaluated. If you are a parent or caregiver of a patient that is taking this medicine, it is important for you to watch for these symptoms daily. Contact the doctor immediately if any of these symptoms occur. Contact your doctor for more information. BEFORE YOU HAVE ANY MEDICAL OR DENTAL TREATMENTS, EMERGENCY CARE, OR SURGERY, tell the doctor or dentist that you are using this medicine. DO NOT DRIVE, OPERATE MACHINERY, OR DO ANYTHING ELSE THAT COULD BE DANGEROUS until you know how you react to this medicine. Using this medicine alone, with other medicines, or with alcohol may lessen your ability to drive or to perform other potentially dangerous tasks. LIMIT YOUR ALCOHOL CONSUMPTION while you are taking this medicine. This medicine will add to the effects of alcohol and other depressants. Ask your pharmacist if you have questions about which medicines are depressants. ALCOHOL, HOT WEATHER, EXERCISE, AND FEVER can increase dizziness. To prevent dizziness or fainting, sit up or stand slowly, especially in the morning. Also, sit or lie down at the first sign of dizziness or weakness. THIS MEDICINE MAY CAUSE increased sensitivity to the sun. Avoid exposure to the sun, sunlamps, or tanning booths until you know how you react to this medicine. Use a sunscreen or protective clothing if you must be outside for a prolonged period. DO NOT BECOME OVERHEATED in hot weather or during exercise or other activities since heatstroke may occur. BEFORE YOU BEGIN TAKING ANY NEW MEDICINE, either prescription or over-the-counter, check with your doctor or pharmacist. CAUTION IS ADVISED WHEN USING THIS MEDICINE IN THE ELDERLY since they may be more sensitive to the effects of this medicine. CAUTION IS ADVISED WHEN USING THIS MEDICINE IN CHILDREN OR ADOLESCENT PATIENTS because they may be more sensitive to the effects of the medicine. FOR WOMEN: IF YOU PLAN ON BECOMING PREGNANT, discuss with your doctor the benefits and risks of using this medicine during pregnancy. THIS MEDICINE IS EXCRETED IN BREAST MILK. DO NOT BREAST-FEED while taking this medicine.

Possible side effects

SIDE EFFECTS, that may go away during treatment, include dry mouth, constipation, nausea, indigestion, unusual tiredness, dizziness, tremor, or increased sweating. If they continue or are bothersome, check with your doctor. CHECK WITH YOUR DOCTOR AS SOON AS POSSIBLE if you experience decreased sexual ability or seizures. CONTACT YOUR DOCTOR IMMEDIATELY if you experience severe nervousness or anxiety, agitation, panic attacks, difficulty sleeping, feelings of irritability or hostility, impulsive behavior or other unusual changes in behavior, severe restlessness, worsening feelings of depression, thoughts of hurting yourself, or any other mental or mood changes. AN ALLERGIC REACTION to this medicine is unlikely, but seek immediate medical attention if it occurs. Symptoms of an allergic reaction include rash, itching, swelling, severe dizziness, or trouble breathing. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor, nurse, or pharmacist.

Drug interactions

Drug interactions can result in unwanted side effects or prevent a medicine from doing its job. Use our drug interaction checker to find out if your medicines interact with each other. Check drug interactions.

If you take too much

If overdose is suspected, contact your local poison control center or emergency room immediately. Symptoms of overdose may include flushing, fast or irregular heartbeat, dry mouth, drowsiness, confusion, agitation, enlarged pupils, seizures, and loss of consciousness.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I took it for about 6 months, did nothing.


----------

